# Help needed with building coils



## Harley Vaper (14/5/16)

Hi Guys, 

I am quite new to this and have just fitted the RBA coil that came with my CUBIS atomizer - wow what an improvement on the std coils, even though it is also a 0.5ohm coil.

So my question is, I would like to rebuild this coil once it is done and would like to end in the 0.3-0.4ohm range, which gauge wire should I buy?

I am using an e Vic mini.

Thank you


----------



## Cobrali (14/5/16)

Check the thread titled cubis. We have built it around that range..

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/5/16)

Use this calculator

http://www.steam-engine.org/coil.asp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Harley Vaper (14/5/16)

Thank you


Cobrali said:


> Check the thread titled cubis. We have built it around that range..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


!


----------



## Harley Vaper (14/5/16)

Thanks guys


----------



## Mark121m (14/5/16)

ive built a 0.38ohm single coil 5 wrap Kanthal into a Subtank
if this helps


----------



## Harley Vaper (14/5/16)

Mark121m said:


> ive built a 0.38ohm single coil 5 wrap Kanthal into a Subtank
> if this helps


Thanks - what gauge wire did you use?


----------



## GreenyZA (14/5/16)

Use steam-engine... Awesome tool to dial in your builds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark121m (15/5/16)

ive built a 0.38ohm single coil 5 wrap Kanthal into a Subtank
if this helps

Using 26g


----------



## Jarred1978 (15/5/16)

Hey guys. I think I'm coming close to finding my sweet spot. I hope so at least. Need some advice on coil builds please. I am using stainless steel 24g. 9 wraps 3mm dual coil and slightly spaced to be in line with the posts on the Genesis. With my settings on the rx200 in temp control. 60w and 290 degree Celsius. I find I'm getting great flavor and decent cloud but I am getting quite a bit of spit back. I gather this is from the wattage but going lower and I lose flavour. Any suggestions on how to build a decent coil for a flavour full and warm vape?


----------



## Mark121m (15/5/16)

Here is another build

26g
Nicrothal (Nicrome /Kanthal)
9wrap
0.42phm


----------



## Jarred1978 (15/5/16)

Mark121m said:


> Here is another build
> 
> 26g
> Nicrothal (Nicrome /Kanthal)
> ...


thanks, i will give it a try


----------



## Mark121m (15/5/16)

My build was Dual vertical build.
Roughly
0.7 each coil.
@ 9 wraps


----------



## Mark121m (15/5/16)

Here is another build

26g
Nicrothal80
0.42 ohm

My build was Dual vertical build.
Roughly
0.7 each coil.
@ 9 wraps

Reactions: Like 1


----------

